# There Is Hope



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a good stretch of road on Utah's Adopt-a-Highway program on Utah Hwy 150. I went out this morning to begin the first road clean-up of the year. The road looks pretty good, not worth the gas to drive up there for a cleaning. The snowmobilers were kind to me and the folks from the "Over the Top" bicycle race did a decent job of picking up after themselves. I will let it go for awhile.

My hats off to those that have used the Mirror Lake Highway this year and refrained from littering.

There is hope.

Thanks again.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I have a good stretch of road on Utah's Adopt-a-Highway program on Utah Hwy 150. I went out this morning to begin the first road clean-up of the year. The road looks pretty good, not worth the gas to drive up there for a cleaning. The snowmobilers were kind to me and the folks from the "Over the Top" bicycle race did a decent job of picking up after themselves. I will let it go for awhile.
> 
> My hats off to those that have used the Mirror Lake Highway this year and refrained from littering.
> 
> ...


Well that's good news from ya Goob !! You mentioned earlier you were quite worried about springtime clean-up being quite a chore this year. Now you can go fishing and enjoy the canyon like a normal people !! _(O)_

Keep us informed though, if it gets to the point you need help, just yell !!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I might take ya up on that. Sounds like fun. I do 36 miles in Wyoming every year and only have 9 miles completed. Spend too much much time on UWN, ah I mean working.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I might take ya up on that. Sounds like fun. I do 36 miles in Wyoming every year and only have 9 miles completed. Spend too much much time on UWN, ah I mean working.


I didn't think it was 36 miles from Evanston to the State line on 150. It is only 45 to Mirror Lake. Do you do some for us Utards or do you have some other roads in Wyoming, or am I just underestimating the distance?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

campfire said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I might take ya up on that. Sounds like fun. I do 36 miles in Wyoming every year and only have 9 miles completed. Spend too much much time on UWN, ah I mean working.
> ...


Good grief man. I do other roads in Wyoming. Places I spend a lot of time in. Got tired of all the trash so I just clean it up.

Annually:
UT 150 mm28 thru mm52.
UT 150 mm54 thru mm55 (state line)
Clean the road from Rt 89 to the Woodruff Narrows dam on the Bear River; @ 9 miles.
Clean both sides of the Bear River below the Woodruff Narrows dam; @ 3 miles.
Clean the Hanks Hill 4x4 road at the Woodruff Narrows; @ 1 mile.
Clean the Big Park Green Knoll loop road in the Bridger Teton National Forest every fall, @ 22 miles.

I used to do the North Slope Road, Whitney Reservoir Road, Mill Creek Road, Christmas Meadows Road and several others on the north slope of the Uintas every year until the Forest Service started treating me poorly. But maybe we made an impression on others. Now I see other people cleaning up those roads. Many do so to get their 16 hours of volunteer labor which enables them to get a free Mirror Lake yearly day-use pass. I see the bookwork on the volunteers at the Wasatch Forest Service office in Evanston. Most of the volunteers are from Wyoming.

I like to do the cleanups to get in shape for extended backpacking trips and the fall hunting season. I'm a walker; quit the horses and never did like those ATV thingies.

Back when I had a "real" job and boated alot we cleaned lots of lake shore; da Gorge, Powell, wherever we parked the boat and camped.

Blah, blah, blah


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Kudos goob! MY wife and I have been talking about adopting a stretch of road. I think it would be great for my kids AND for me. Thanks for the added inspiration. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Kudos goob! MY wife and I have been talking about adopting a stretch of road. I think it would be great for my kids AND for me. Thanks for the added inspiration. 8)


Good on ya. It gets me out of the office and where I clean is always close to fur, fish, feathers and some great scenery.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

My hat goes off to you Goob! Keep up the good work. That remids me, I have a date to volunteer in Woodland a week from today. I need my DH hours, too. I intend to contact the FS for some more hours as well. The Kamas district is closer to home for me in more ways than one. I was thinking about volunteering to work some of the ATV trails in the area. I do do those ATV things. I did not know about the "free pass" thing. Do you know if the Kamas district has a similar program? I know the passes are interchangable. Thanks!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

campfire said:


> My hat goes off to you Goob! Keep up the good work. That remids me, I have a date to volunteer in Woodland a week from today. I need my DH hours, too. I intend to contact the FS for some more hours as well. The Kamas district is closer to home for me in more ways than one. I was thinking about volunteering to work some of the ATV trails in the area. I do do those ATV things. I did not know about the "free pass" thing. Do you know if the Kamas district has a similar program? I know the passes are interchangable. Thanks!


I wish Wyoming had something like the DH program.

Yah, yah, go to the district office and tell them you want to donate labor in lieu of a pass. I think they have district-specific guidelines and you may have to do some paperwork

Once I cleaned up the Wolverine ATV trail and the road up the hill to the parking lot......just to show my undying love and affection for my close friends and associates that use those ATV thingies.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Good job WYO. I have cleaned up my fair share around the WHIT/GH area. Sorry to hi jack your thread, but I figured you would probably know the most. Anyway, what's up with that Monviso development? Was that originally part of 2BEAR or another someone else? The first time I seen that it about broke my heart........honestly!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

RTMC said:


> Good job WYO. I have cleaned up my fair share around the WHIT/GH area. Sorry to hi jack your thread, but I figured you would probably know the most. Anyway, what's up with that Monviso development? Was that originally part of 2BEAR or another someone else? The first time I seen that it about broke my heart........honestly!


Good for you to clean up. I have seen people with Utah plates cleaning Whitney from time to time, so I kinda just drive it, fish a little, pick mushrooms, and enjoy the scenery. The wildflowers are prime around the West Branch of the Bear River now. Wow!

I clean the top and bottom of the Gold Hill road, but leave the hill part to my close friends and associates that run rampart with those ATV thingies.

I see Monviso is locked up. I don't know if it's part of 2Bear or not. All that ground has been private as long as I've been out here. The road was supposed to go all the way out to UT 150 north of the Bear River Service, hooking up with some other private roads and a bridge that crosses the Bear around milepost 50.5.


----------

